# The Martial Way



## FearlessFreep (Jul 10, 2011)

I've found my way to Phoenix, AZ and I'm now training with GM Georg Bell of The Martial Way (http://themartialway.com).

The main school is in Flagstaff but he's also opening a location n Scottsdale.

Anyone in the area?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Are you there primarily for the Hapkido training?  What is your style of Hapkido?

Hope you enjoy the training there and can let us know how the training is there.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 11, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> Are you there primarily for the Hapkido training?  What is your style of Hapkido?
> 
> Hope you enjoy the training there and can let us know how the training is there.



Well, my base art is Hapkido but a round that out with BJJ, Take Kwon Do, and Muy Thai.  While I respect the Art, I also try to be pragmatic and use what's useful, regardless of what art it comes from.  GM Bell seems to follow a similar approach as my prior instructor,  Master Costley. Both have lineage back to GM In Sun Seo of Work Kido Federation as a main Hapkido lineage (Master Costley through GM McMurray, GM Bell through GM Ian Sires).  Both have real-worl application experience with their Martial Arts. 

So philosophically, it seems a good match, or a good transition, for me


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Interesting.  I looked up In Sun Soe.  Good to see another GM who isn't afraid to say when and where Hapkido started.  I don't think Hapkido has to apologize to anyone for its beginnings.  It is a good and practical art.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 21, 2011)

If anyone's interested, we're currently training rather informally at Lata fitness (http://www.latafitness.com/home.html) a couple nights a week.  George is a great guy and gets in a rolls with us sometimes


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like a good fit for you!  Keep us posted as to how it is going!

Daniel


----------

